# Looking for MMA Trainers- Thailand



## Koh Tao Fighter

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I've had a gym on Koh Tao, Thailand for the last 12 years and we've had a Muay Thai camp for the last 10 years. We're moving to a new location and are building brand new facilities- Gym, Muay Thai, Accommodation and a restaurant so we can offer meal plans. I would also like to offer MMA training.

Though I've trained for years in Muay Thai and am a huge MMA fan, I don't know the first thing about the training and am looking for someone who would be willing to come out and train our people. We will be opening over the next 2-4 months and I could use some advice on wwhat equipment would be needed. Not sure what kind of turnout to expect for the MMA in the beginning, but I think it has the potential to be very big here. Loads of people come for the Muay Thai and if we could do a nice camp which also includes MMA, it could be good. I can offer food/accommodation and either a salary or a commission based on customer flow. And of course anyone coming would get to improve their MT technique with our trainers and use the rest of the facilities. PM me here if interested.

D.


----------



## Abel

I don't know the vital factor about the coaching and am looking for someone who would be willing to come out and practice our individuals. We will be starting over the next 2-4 several weeks and I could use some guidance on wwhat devices would be required.


----------

